# The inventive sort



## Joel Bolden (Sep 18, 2020)

One guy in our Township appears to have come up with his own personal transport vehicle.  It must have a battery of some sort since I've followed him up some small, steep hills and he doesn't slow down.  It's all narrow country roads out here, and he just cruises along at 35mph having a good time. Some folks tend to get impatient with the guy.......


 

    I could care less.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 18, 2020)

Ha, ha, that made me smile.  Don't fancy going far on a main road in that.


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 18, 2020)

I like his spirit but I wonder what the police think of him on the road in that, not that I care, it's on him. It looks like a soap box derby cart ... but electric.

Now I want to build one!


----------



## Joel Bolden (Sep 18, 2020)

We rarely see the police out here unless there's been a call, but I believe he has some sort of registration plate of some sort on the back; which is all that's required in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 18, 2020)

Is the raised hand in the air the old racing signal that it's okay to pass?

I think it is a cute little, well I hesitate to call it a car.... Cute little cart. I'm kind of surprised that it has a registration plate. Good thing he wears a helmet.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 18, 2020)

That's definitely a conversation starter. The impatient people here are a menace to the Amish folk.


----------



## waday (Sep 18, 2020)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Amish folk


And the Amish folk are an impediment to us impatient folk. A very stop and go cycle we got going on here.


----------



## PJM (Sep 18, 2020)

How can you not love it?!


----------



## Joel Bolden (Sep 18, 2020)

Derrel said:


> Is the raised hand in the air the old racing signal that it's okay to pass?
> 
> It's the old hand signal for "making a right turn", which he was.  Bicyclists, around here anyway, still use those signals.
> 
> I think it is a cute little, well I hesitate to call it a car.... Cute little cart. I'm kind of surprised that it has a registration plate. Good thing he wears a helmet.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 18, 2020)

I'm pretty sure the right hand turn signal is your left arm bent at the elbow with your hand raised and your arm making a sort of capital letter L.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 18, 2020)

I just did a Google search and found that there are quite a few motorcycles signals that I was unaware of...


----------



## Winona (Sep 20, 2020)

That’s neat! But, I would be afraid to be in it on the road.


----------



## mjcmt (Sep 22, 2020)

I wonder if it's peddle powered.


----------



## Joel Bolden (Sep 22, 2020)

mjcmt said:


> I wonder if it's peddle powered.


If it is, he has really strong legs since I've followed him up short(50 yards upslope at around 15 degrees), steep hills and he doesn't slow down at all; or for that matter speed up on the downslope.


----------

